# Bushnell Trophy Cam HELP Please



## SneekEE (Mar 6, 2011)

I am having a problem with my Bushnell Trophy Cam . The cam has worked great all year, could not be happier. Untill a few days ago. I turned the cam on and the lcd text screen will not come on. The light on the front of the cam flashes and detects motion, but the screen will not light up, i cant change settings. I turned the cam all the way on and it records video just fine, that was the last setting i had it on b4 the screen stopped working. I have the lithium batteries in it and they are new, any ideas as to what may be causeing my lcd viewer screen to stop working? I bought the cam last year at Bass Pro, seems like i bought a extended warrenty where i can take it back no questions asked, and i have the reciept. I think i bought it in oct of last year, and this is the first time it has acted up. Thanks!


----------



## wmahunter (Mar 6, 2011)

If I remember correctly Bushnell's instructions say that you have to turn it all the way on and then back to the set-up position for it to work properly.  Seems like they also say that if it locks up you can reset it by taking the batteries out and starting over.


----------



## htr4life (Mar 6, 2011)

If all else fails, return it to Bass Pro.  I had a similar experience last summer, and Bushnell replaced my Trophy cam.   I was fortunate that it was still under warranty.   Good luck...


----------



## SneekEE (Mar 6, 2011)

Dont they have a 2 year warrenty or is it 1?


----------



## huntr51 (Mar 6, 2011)

2 year warrenty on the ones that I bought last year


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hook it to your tv with the tv cable, the display should come up on the tv then you can restore factory defaults. This worked for me on one that did that right out of the box.


----------



## SneekEE (Mar 7, 2011)

buckhunter3987 said:


> Hook it to your tv with the tv cable, the display should come up on the tv then you can restore factory defaults. This worked for me on one that did that right out of the box.



I hooked it up with the cabel and no luck, the lcd screen did not come on and the tv made a buzzing noise. Thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## SneekEE (Mar 7, 2011)

huntr51 said:


> 2 year warrenty on the ones that I bought last year



I think it is a 2 year warrenty, hasnt even been a year yet, should be abel to get bass pro to take it back, dunno?


----------



## fla cracker (Mar 7, 2011)

Same thing happened to mine out of box!!! Sent it back 2 weeks ago still waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Grand Slam (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had mine for a year or so and it's worked great until about 2 weeks ago. The screen lights up, but doesn't read anything. I'm about to send it back. They've been pretty good in the past as far as response time.


----------



## benbishop6602 (Apr 18, 2011)

*trophy cam gone !!!*

I bought the bushnell last year for the long battery life to set up at my Athens club. Sent it back to bushnell. They sent me a new one.  The 2nd cam took all pics up in 1 day twice. Finally,  Bass pro gave me a gift card for the $ of the camera. With the rebate, cuddeback capture ir is the same price as the bushnell. I now own 2 cuddebacks. No more bushnells for me!!


----------

